# Releasing a Fiat Ducato Bonnet thats siezed ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well yet again i have probs !!!

Went to release the bonnet via the cab handle and it snapped the handle, the handle has always been stiff to use so didnt think it was a problem !!

Tried to grab the bonnet release cable under dash using mole grips and pull it that way, but no joy.

I have sprayed some wd40 around the bonnet release mechanism (Well i think it is anyway) in the hand release section of the bonnet.

Any pointers about whereabouts the bonnet release cable run goes and works before i start tackling it again ???


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave

I know your van is a bit newer than mine (2001) but if it's the same which I guess it will be. 

Lay on your back in the centre of the van under the bonnet, put your hand straight up and you will be able to feel (with a torch you can see parts of) the mechanism, with your fingers feel along the outer cable, then the inner cable until you come to the connection with the bonnet release, grab the thick wire release lever and pull in the direction of the cable. 

It's most likely to be the cable at fault rather than the mechanism. 

The release will be assisted if a helper puts pressure on the bonnet, towards the closed position, if you attempt to pull the bonnet open whilst tring to release it you will make it very difficult to release.


It does work I've just been out and tried it on mine.

John.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Dave, Get someone to push/pull up and down on bonnet edge whilst you pull as hard as you can on the cable with the mole grips, needs to be firm push/pulls!


----------

